# www.aquariumplants.com



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I used to order wholesale from them for the shop I work at. Very bad shipment times and poor customer service. They messed up a $700 plant order and didn't even apologize for it. There response was "your a business, you know how it goes." ....I fired them shortly after. If im not mistaken there is a plant specific lfs in Canada that has a good repore. Order through them, im sure they have good quality and supporting a local business is always good. 

good luck bud, being in Alaska I know how difficult logistics can be.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

nvrmnd... vendor reviews are not allowed


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I've had the total opposite experience, but I am in the US. I will agree that their shipping prices are a little high.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

They are better than some places, I never had any issues. Might be better off buying from hobbyist to hobbyists :idea:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good, bad or indifferent - vendor reviews are not allowed.


----------

